# Co-sleepers...what indecent thing does your V do once under the covers with you?



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie likes to pay particular attention to the butt and the soles of the feet. She tickles the heck out of my feet by licking them.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Jemma bit my breast  .

She is 8 weeks old...


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like a good reason why not to let your dog in your bed! ??? That is someone elses job ;D

My V gives love bites. She does this to me and my wife from time to time (the dog does not sleep in our bed, it has a crate in the garage). She snuggles into you and then starts to nibble you with her front teeth. Then if your still grinning and bearing it she gives you a little nip. Its quite funny.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Tali, ouch! The last dog would just lie at the foot of the bed like you might expect a dog to do. We were not prepared for how unnervingly human-like the vizslas are, burrowing under the covers. She does not do it every night. She started doing it when the weather turned colder--she stuck her nose under the covers and just dove in head first. It is really kind of cute to watch. Lately she has even been watching TV, and I mean watching it intently like a person. She literally fell asleep in front of the TV tonight.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh.. Ziva also watches TV... has since we first brought her home at 8 weeks... and still does... she is 5months old today! And yes she sleeps in bed or on the sofa more like a human than a dog... it's really eerie sometimes. However I must admit she's better than a heating pad when you have aches and pains, she's always warm. Maybe it's cause a heating pad can't shower you with the unconditional love a V can


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan will watch TV as well. He prefers sports where there is a ball moving around. If I'm watch soccer he'll sit and follow wherever the ball is going. One night he got carried away and tried to catch a home run ball diring the world series and smashed right into the TV.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Islander, we call Rosie a "furnace." I had to shed some layers last night when she was cuddling with me.

Lisa, last night Rosie was watching the news, and the two things she really liked were the sports and the weather (I think they had a pointer moving around the screen, or else it was clouds on the radar image).


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Charlie loves to get into bed with us with us. However, he knows that bed time is not play time...

His favorite is to figure out how to get between the two of us and get himself under the covers lying on his back and head on the pillow (with his front paws on top of the covers), just like the two of us! It's absolutely impressive (and adorable!).

He doesn't sleep with us though. We allow him to get into bed with us to 'settle down', but when it's sleepy time, he has his own bed next to ours that he sleeps in (mind you, it is down-filled and independently climate-controlled, not too shabby).

So far, he hasn't done any 'indecent' thing in bed...here's hoping!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

mine like to stick up the room it is absolutley the most stinkiest place to be late at night .


----------

